# Kubuntu 6.06 getest

## Boinky

Beste allemaal,

niet om het één of het ander, maar als ik op dezelfde machine het verschil bekijk (snelheid waarmee programma's laden, stabiliteit, processorbelasting, enz.) tussen Gentoo 2006.0 en Kunbuntu 6.06, dan weet ik weer waarom ik een Gentoo stage 1 gebruik en geen Kubuntu ...

Ik snap niet dat deze distro als zeer gebruiksvriendelijk wordt aangeboden. Als ik bv. Konqueror opstart, dan blijft dat cursoricoontje maar boinken gedurende ettelijke seconden (wel 15 seconden) voordat ik iets op het scherm krijg. Met Gentoo is dat klik-pats.

De KDE-omgeving van Kubuntu 6.06 "voelt" gewoon niet lekker aan zoals ik dat ken van Gentoo. Ik heb ook die adept-paketmanager gebruikt en ik weet bij God niet wat dat ding allemaal doet maar de processorbelasting loopt erg hoog op tijdens updaten. Zo hoog dat de muiscursor nog nauwelijks meer te bewegen is, laat staan dat je iets anders kan doen. En dat op een vette Pentium IV met 512 Mb RAM, het lijkt wel ...

Groetjes

----------

## Q-collective

Dat is het probleem met die gebruikersvriendelijke distro's: er zit van alles in aan services die je vaak helemaal niet gebruikt of zelfs wilt, maar die wel maar mooi allemaal memory innemen...

*ubuntu is wat dat betreft een vooruitgang en ook bij distro's als suse en fedora is er de afgelopen jaren het een en ander verbeterd, maar desondanks neemt het allemaal nog veel te veel belasting in. Het lijkt inderdaad Windows wel. Sterker nog, ik denk dat we verhoudingsgewijs de laatste jaren steeds minder positief tov Windows zijn komen te staan. Maar ook in absolute termen zijn we op sommige terreinen in het nadeel, neem bijvoorbeeld het booten (ok, er is initng, maar dat is nog steeds zeer buggy, heeft voor mij iig nog nooit gewerkt). Iets wat eigenlijk een kwestie moet zijn van *pats* met de huidige hardware...

Al met al ben ik van bescheiden mening dat we ons meer en meer moeten gaan inzetten op optimalisaties ipv nieuwe features.

----------

## koenderoo

Helemaal mee eens. Ik probeer al tijden om een snel op te starten en snel werkend systeem te creeeren en ipv sneller wordt het systeem alleen maar langzamer met nieuwe kernel versies en nieuwe updates. 

Het wordt er allemaal wel stabieler op door al die extra checks enzo, maar het opstarten van Linux doet er nu al weer langer over dan het opstarten van windows98 op diezelfde pc. En dat terwijl het juist de bedoeling was om die opstarttijd te halveren. 

Als we niet snel wat gaan doen aan de optimalisatie en het versnellen van de processen dan zijn we straks weer de huilende verliezer wanneer Vista uit gaat komen. 

Ik denk dat we bijvoorbeeld moeten ophouden om allemaal maar ons eigen programmatje te ontwikkelen met hetzelfde doel. Hoeveel verschillende Window Managers zijn er wel niet? Als we die kracht nou eens combineren tot hooguit 3 of 4 opties die elk simpelweg snel zijn, makkelijk installeerbaar en vooral gebruiksvriendelijk. Je houd dan de keuzevrijheid waar iedereen zo enthousiast aan vast houdt en je hebt een echt Windows-killer. 

Linux hoeft van mij nu niet perse zich te gaan vergelijken met Windows of MacOS, maar 1 ding hebben deze twee wel gemeen tov Linux: usability.

Je stopt zo'n installatie-cd er in en zonder veel kennis van pc's kun je het installeren. Alles werkt dan vervolgens wanneer je klaar bent. Dat het een aanslag op je geheugen is? Boeien! Dat het na verloop van tijd langzaam opstart of afsluit? Nou en? Doet Linux nu ook... En anders installeer je de hele zaak toch gewoon binnen een half uur even opnieuw?

Nee, als we niet uitkijken dan verliezen we dit.

----------

## Boinky

Beste Koenderoo,

ik denk dat het wel zal meevallen met dat Vista. De enige reden waarom je het zou willen gebruiken is de vette grafische schil en om dat goed aan de praat te krijgen moet je een nog vettere grafische kaart hebben (en zelfs dan nog valt de performance tegen). Xgl werkt beter op zelfs een i810  :Smile: . Microsoft dwingt je gewoon nieuwe hardware te kopen als de support van Windows XP ophoudt (en dat zal snel gebeuren).

Er zijn heel wat problemen met software-compatibiliteit, overigens.

Je mag wel een Pentium 10 hebben om Vista goed te kunnen draaien. Als ik zie dat ze in tests al spreken over toch liefst 2 GB geheugen (!!), dan heb ik zo mijn bedenkingen bij het een en ander ...

Groetjes

----------

## belrpr

 *Boinky wrote:*   

> Beste Koenderoo,
> 
> ik denk dat het wel zal meevallen met dat Vista. De enige reden waarom je het zou willen gebruiken is de vette grafische schil en om dat goed aan de praat te krijgen moet je een nog vettere grafische kaart hebben (en zelfs dan nog valt de performance tegen). Xgl werkt beter op zelfs een i810 . Microsoft dwingt je gewoon nieuwe hardware te kopen als de support van Windows XP ophoudt (en dat zal snel gebeuren).
> 
> Er zijn heel wat problemen met software-compatibiliteit, overigens.
> ...

 

Ben ik dus volledig mee akkoord dat xgl veel beter zijn werk doet dan vista zijn grafische brol.

Al gebruik ik voor mijn laptop voor de moment ubuntu en voor mijn desktop win xp  :Embarassed:  tot als xgl stable is.

Ook zal mijn desktop ubuntu worden omdat ik nogal schrik heb om een gentoo desktop te onderhouden. Bij ubuntu is dit vrij simpel en loop je zo goed als nooit tegen errors aan.

----------

## Boinky

Beste belrpr,

ik vind Gentoo veel simpeler omdat ik weet wat het doet en omdat ik weet waar ik wat moet zoeken als er iets misgaat omdat ik het zelf helemaal opzet vanaf stage 1. Daardoor loopt het systeem sneller en stabieler. Overigens is dit forum altijd een goede informatiebron, hoewel ik meestal meer feedback krijg via de anderstalige fora. Als je je beperkt tot Nederlands, dan is je belevingswereld op dit vlak toch wel veel beperkter.

Gentoo updaten is nog makkelijker:

```

...

# emerge -uDav world (+ je hersens gebruiken)

...

```

En aangezien je altijd alles zelf vanaf source compileert heb je nooit problemen met dependencies ... Overigens vond ik dat update-proces van Kubuntu verschrikkelijlk veel tijd in beslag nemen en de processorbelasting was enorm hoog op een HT P-IV 3 GHz met 512 Mb RAM!!

Ubuntu laadt ongevraagd een heleboel bagger die voor jouw systeem niet relevant is. Bovendien wordt de software gecompileerd om op zoveel mogelijk systemen te kunnen werken en daardoor zit je sowieso met een suboptimale opzet. Maar dat geldt voor alles distro' s. Stel dat jouw mplayer gecompileerd is met alleen maar MMX, terwijl jij ook MMX2 hebt en een nVidia-kaart? Dan zit je wel met een suboptimale software component waardoor jouw beeld van GNU/Linux onterecht negatief is. Ik ben van mening dat distro' s een onterecht naar beeld van GNU/Linux naar buiten brengen om die reden. Distro' s zijn de ondergang van GNU/Linux omdat ze iets laten zien dat verre van optimaal is en waarom zou je WinXP daarvoor inruilen?

Waarom zou je kiezen voor een alternatief besturingssysteem als het nog trager is dan WinXP terwijl je er veel minder software voor hebt? Dan doe je 2 stappen terug. Ik weet dat het veel mensen er alleen maar om gaat alles behalve Microshit software te gebruiken, maar daar gaat het mij niet om. Ik gebruik Gentoo stage 1 omdat het mij iets bruikbaars oplevert in de meeste gevallen. Ik gebruik het ook echt dag in dag uit.

Het echte nut van open source software (nl. dat je de source tot je beschikking hebt en dat je volledige keuzevrijheid hebt) gaat totaal verloren als je voorgecompileerde software gebruikt (alle distro' s dus). Bovendien leer je meer van Gentoo dan van al die andere distro's: je leert echt je systeem kennen en je hardware. Andere " makkelijke"  systemen houden je dom: daar gaat een nare boodschap van uit, vind ik. Ik hoef geen systeem dat ongevraagd achter mijn rug om allerlei stiekeme dingen doet. Ik hoef geen systeem dat dingen verstopt omdat het veronderstelt dat ik er te dom voor ben. Ik hoef geen systeem dat voor mij keuzes maakt en a.h.w. voor mij nadenkt.

Groetjes

----------

## belrpr

 *Boinky wrote:*   

> Beste belrpr,
> 
> ik vind Gentoo veel simpeler omdat ik weet wat het doet en omdat ik weet waar ik wat moet zoeken als er iets misgaat omdat ik het zelf helemaal opzet vanaf stage 1. Daardoor loopt het systeem sneller en stabieler. Overigens is dit forum altijd een goede informatiebron, hoewel ik meestal meer feedback krijg via de anderstalige fora. Als je je beperkt tot Nederlands, dan is je belevingswereld op dit vlak toch wel veel beperkter.
> 
> Gentoo updaten is nog makkelijker:
> ...

 

Akkoord ik vind persoonlijk gentoo ook beter.

Maar oa stage 1 install is geen handleiding van dus ik doe altijd de stage 3.

Het grafische gedeelte van gentoo schrikt mij af.

Waar ik in ubuntu direct gnome met menu items heb denk ik dit in gentoo niet te hebben.

En ubuntu draait bij mij beter dan windows xp vandaar de dat mijn laptops het draaien.

Als xgl stable wordt en gemakkelijker te installeren is smijt ik mijn windows hier van en probeer ik het eens.

Mocht je nuttige handleidingen hebben zoals stage1 install. Hoe een functionele desktop te bekomen etc mag je die zeker posten.

----------

## durian

 *Boinky wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Het echte nut van open source software (nl. dat je de source tot je beschikking hebt en dat je volledige keuzevrijheid hebt) gaat totaal verloren als je voorgecompileerde software gebruikt (alle distro' s dus). Bovendien leer je meer van Gentoo dan van al die andere distro's: je leert echt je systeem kennen en je hardware. Andere " makkelijke"  systemen houden je dom: daar gaat een nare boodschap van uit, vind ik. Ik hoef geen systeem dat ongevraagd achter mijn rug om allerlei stiekeme dingen doet. Ik hoef geen systeem dat dingen verstopt omdat het veronderstelt dat ik er te dom voor ben. Ik hoef geen systeem dat voor mij keuzes maakt en a.h.w. voor mij nadenkt.
> 
> Groetjes

 

Maar dat heb je toch ook bij andere distributies zelf in de hand. Uiteindelijk is er weinig verschil tussen Gentoo, Debian, RH, Slack, Ubuntu. Ubuntu is een mooi consistent geheel met control-panels voor alles, maar die doen ook niet meer dan een textfiltje in /etc aanpassen. IMHO ligt het aan jezelf of je je dom laat houden door je systeem of niet.

-peter

----------

## koenderoo

Ten eerste: quote aub alleen het broodnodige, dat houd deze thread een beetje leesbaar.

Ten tweede: mijn punt was en is dat er veel te veel opties zijn voor 1 en het zelfde. Leuk dat iedereen het wiel opnieuw uitvind, maar hij blijft rond! Dat de een een wiel wil met 10 spaken, de ander met 20 en de volgende weer een dicht wiel, prima. Maak het maar modulair, maar hou de basis gelijk. 

Linux is vanuit die opzet ook opgezet. 1 kernel waar alles omheen opgebouwd wordt. Als we dat concept nu eens verder doorvoeren op applicatieniveau, dan scheelt dat ten eerste een bak werk aan dubbel werk en ten tweede kunnen we sneller vooruit omdat de ontwerpers niet versnipperd over alle projecten bezig zijn. 

Linux heeft gewoon de potentie om heel groot te worden. Het heeft over de hele wereld een keer zoveel developers aan het werk dan Microsoft en Apple bij elkaar. Het ontbreekt alleen aan coordinatie op applicatieniveau.

Distros als Ubuntu en Fedora doen een hele goede poging om mijn tweede punt kracht bij te zetten: usability. Gentoo doet er met zijn stage3 ook een gooi naar. Terecht dat er dan opgemerkt wordt dat je dan in je vrijheid wordt beperkt. Een stage1 installatie zal je bij die eerste twee clubs ook niet tegenkomen. Maar denk dan ook eens aan de doorsnee Windows gebruiker. Denk eens aan een niet in computers geinteresseerd persoon, die alleen computers gebruikt omdat het moet. Wil alleen maar wat Word doen en wat mailtjes tikken naar de kinderen. Daarnaast eventueel nog wat surfen op internet. Hoe ga je die overhalen om zich op Linux te storten. 

1 punt voorsprong hebben we dan al: gratizzz. Maar dan? Ik durf het bijvoorbeeld niet aan om bij mijn ouders de hele pc om te gooien naar Linux. Ik denk dat ik ter plekke onterft wordt.  :Smile:  Laat staan dat ik niet elke dag 1,5 uur in de auto wil zitten om ze te helpen met instellingen. (SSL installeren, ja, ja, ik weet het, maar ze willen dat wel even persoonlijk gedaan krijgen)

Die mensen hebben er ook echt geen boodschap aan dat xgl beter is dan Windows, dat zal ze allemaal echt niet boeien. Het moet gewoon werken en het liefst zoals ze gewend waren. Wat ze wel leuk vinden schijnbaar zijn gadgets. Zoals dat nieuwe venster selecteren van Vista, waarbij alle vensters schuin achter elkaar in 3D worden getoont en je de juiste kunt aanklikken. 

Ik ben zelf al wel bijna zover om volledig om te gaan, hoewel ik Windows XP er altijd naast blijf houden als er niet meer games voor Linux komen. Nog zo'n punt, maar daar ga ik maar niet verder op in.

----------

## durian

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Maar denk dan ook eens aan de doorsnee Windows gebruiker. Denk eens aan een niet in computers geinteresseerd persoon, die alleen computers gebruikt omdat het moet. Wil alleen maar wat Word doen en wat mailtjes tikken naar de kinderen. Daarnaast eventueel nog wat surfen op internet. Hoe ga je die overhalen om zich op Linux te storten. 
> 
> 1 punt voorsprong hebben we dan al: gratizzz. Maar dan? Ik durf het bijvoorbeeld niet aan om bij mijn ouders de hele pc om te gooien naar Linux. Ik denk dat ik ter plekke onterft wordt. :) Laat staan dat ik niet elke dag 1,5 uur in de auto wil zitten om ze te helpen met instellingen. (SSL installeren, ja, ja, ik weet het, maar ze willen dat wel even persoonlijk gedaan krijgen)

 

Met Linux kan beheer allemaal makkelijk remote. Jij kan gewoon ff naar hun machine SSHen en een apt-get weet-ik-wat doen.  Juist voor jouw ouders zou Ubuntu ofzo wel werken.  Waarom willen die zo per se Windows als ze niet meer doen dan wat surfen en een briefje tiepen?

----------

## belrpr

Ik volg durian hier in.

Trouwens misschien een beetje offtopic maar ik ga beginnen aan wat gidsen voor gentoo gebruikers te schrijven.

Doe ik het best op de Nederlandse wiki of de Engelse?

----------

## Sub Zero

Ik zou dan de engelse nemen. Als je er toch de tijd in steekt kan je je publiek maar best zo breed mogelijk maken. De meesten die hier ronddolen spreken ook wel een aardig mondje engels  :Wink: 

----------

